# My Woodo B5...



## Amonihil (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys!
I haven´t seen much on this brand here before so I thought I should contribute with my B5 Walnut to the collection of awesomness.
It´s my first bass and still it plays great after 2 years.
Ps. There was a trussrod cover but after I adjusted it at some point I forgot where I put it.


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 9, 2012)

nice bass man.. and might i add holy shit i want your dog, so cute haha xD


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 18, 2012)

that dog looks soo fucking soft
sick bass btw


----------



## cyprian0810 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow dude, awesome... digging it.


----------



## Nublet (Sep 6, 2012)

Any chances of a soundclip or something?  I've always had gas for Woodo stuffs, most of it being the more "exotic" basses though but I'd love to hear how they sound.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks great!
Any idea of what woods they used?


----------



## Jakke (Sep 9, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Looks great!
> Any idea of what woods they used?



If I recall correctly, there's walnut action going on there...


OP, I thought about having Woodo guitar before, as it's convenient to have a domestic brand of guitars, but I decided against it eventually. 

Also, welcome, we are quite a few swedes here.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! I've always liked these, especially the 7 strings. I have no idea how to get my hands on one in the US though.

Congrats!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 13, 2012)

dude nice bass
i've never heard of woodo before


----------

